# Baby chicks & rooster



## elongoalie (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a batch if eggs that I am letting my hens hatch the natural way. Two of them have hatched so far. Do I need to be concerned about the rooster being around the chicks once they are lead out if the coop? The rooster is a red sex link.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You won't know until you try it...just monitor the moment and see if mother hen is going to stand up for her brood and if the rooster is going to be a problem. I've never had a rooster be a problem but I've seen a few curious hens that try to get close to the chicks.

Mostly the roosters seem very protective of the young chicks....


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Totally agree. My Roos are always the keepers of the babies when momma strays too far and they can't keep up.


----------

